# Footloose Charters Vs Moorings



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Folks, I''d really appreciate comments from anyone who''s chartered with Footlosse in the BVI. I''ve chartered with the Moorings several times. They''ve always lived up to my expectations and the boats I''ve chartered, 405,510 and 505 have been maintained well. The few squawks have been taken care of quickly and cheerfully. Moorings is a pretty hassle free experience. I''m thinking of trying Footloose to save a little money. (same boats, just a little older) .What am I giving up? What kind of service have you had with Footloose? Are the boats in good shape? How are they to deal with when there''s a problem? Thanks for sharing your experience... Larry


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Larry:

You may not have to give up anything to save a lot. Check this site and see if you can find a Moorings boat you like.
http://www.sailonline.com/

Herve


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Larry, If you want a bigger boat drop me a note. I have one week left on a 505 to still sell this year. Has to be after 15 apr. If your interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## Joeclark57

*Joe Clark*

We just returned from a week in the Virgin Islands on a Footloose 505. The boat was poorly maintained, needed 3 service calls which compromised our itinerary and had grass and barnacles growing/encrusting the hull. The fuel gages didn't work, the grill kept slipping around on the rail and dumped our charcoal, and we have not yet received anything but a scant credit toward our next charter (we will never go there again) and an apology for the need for service. At check-in orientation we were asked if we were going to Anagada..we said no, but our plans to go to St. John in US Virgins was never asked about or discussed. When we went to customs at Soper's Hole we discovered that there were no boat documents on board and we had to wait there for an hour while the documents were being faxed over from Road Town. The boat was clean but due to the encrusted hull it sailed like a barge..(and the main was worn and baggy). We found the office staff disinterested in our family before and after our charter. The Virgins are always beautiful..but we learned the hard way that going via Footloose was a huge mistake.


----------



## SeanConnett

I don't know about price comparisons but I've chartered twice with Horizon Yacht Charters on Tortola and I can comfortably recommend them. Great office staff and maintenance staff. Never had a problem with the boats. I know money is tight but I still believe in the old "you get what you paid for" addage.


----------



## camaraderie

Thanks for that report Joe...it should help others in the future. Sorry you had a less than perfect trip.


----------



## Captcraig1

*BVI charter yachts - Footlose*

I was a crewed yacht captain for the Moorings for several years and can tell you that in the BVI you get what you pay for when bareboating. There will always be exceptions to the rule, but my experience is that only crewed yachts are well maintained (most of us skippers had a sense of professional pride). Footlose yachts are the older boats that are no longer in the Moorings newer bareboat charter inventory. Sorry that you had such a rough experience because the sailing in the BVI is outstanding - especially the beam reach from Virgin Gorda to Anegada!


----------



## jimmydgeek

*Need caption/crewed charter recommendations*

Hi Capt Craig,

I want to introduce my family to the BVI and sailing for Spring Break 2010 and see that you have been a captain in that area. Although we have never been to the BVI's, we have heard great barefoot'ing stories from family and friends.

We're a family of 6, with great, easy going kids (ages: 17, 14 and 11 yr old twins) that are eager to learn new things and love the water. I'd like to hired a fully captain/crewed charter (mid 40ft cat), so my wife can relax and my kids can learn what sailing's all about. I was wondering if you could recommend a crewed charter and/or caption/cook for my family.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Captcraig1

*BVI charters*

Hi Jim, I am certain your family would be blown away with a trip to the BVI. The crews and yachts change from year to year and most of the people I knew have left or are on high-end priced cats, pretty expensive weeks. I would recommend doing a google search on BVI crewed yacht charters where you can preview boats and crews to find a good fit. The private yachts don't survive in the brokerage business without good crews. Pay close attention to the menu and to the water toys that are available for the kids.

Cheers
Capt. Craig


----------

